# FR: An Israeli friend of mine



## MarX

Bonjour!

Comment on dit "an Israeli friend of mine" en français?

"Un de mes amis israéliens"? Bien que j'en connaisse qu'un?

Merci!


MarX


----------



## snarkhunter

Le fait d'utiliser un pluriel dans ce cas n'est pas résolument "erroné".

Il existe des tournures correspondant mieux, mais elles sont plutôt "datées"...

Exemples :

"Un mien ami israélien"
"Un Israélien de mes amis"

Faire bien attention à la majuscule, selon les cas.

Et sinon, pourquoi pas : "Un de mes amis, israélien" ?

Toujours cette modeste virgule, mais qui est souvent si importante !


----------



## Fred_C

MarX said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Comment on dit "an Israeli friend of mine" en français?
> 
> "Un de mes amis israéliens"? Bien que j'en connaisse qu'un?
> 
> Merci!
> 
> 
> MarX


 
Si vous écrivez "un de mes amis israéli*ens*", cela signifiera un ami à vous parmi vos amis israéliens.
Si vous écrivez "un de mes amis israéli*en*", cela signifiera un ami israélien à vous parmi vos amis.

Vous pouvez aussi dire : "Un ami israélien à moi", ce sera plus clair.


----------



## MarX

snarkhunter said:


> Le fait d'utiliser un pluriel dans ce cas n'est pas résolument "erroné".
> 
> Il existe des tournures correspondant mieux, mais elles sont plutôt "datées"...
> 
> Exemples :
> 
> "Un mien ami israélien"
> "Un Israélien de mes amis"
> 
> Faire bien attention à la majuscule, selon les cas.
> 
> Et sinon, pourquoi pas : "Un de mes amis, israélien" ?
> 
> Toujours cette modeste virgule, mais qui est souvent si importante !





Fred_C said:


> Si vous écrivez "un de mes amis israéli*ens*", cela signifiera un ami à vous parmi vos amis israéliens.
> Si vous écrivez "un de mes amis israéli*en*", cela signifiera un ami israélien à vous parmi vos amis.
> 
> Vous pouvez aussi dire : "Un ami israélien à moi", ce sera plus clair.


Alors dans le langage d'aujourd'hui on peut dire:

Un de mes amis, israélien.
Un de mes amis israélien. (Très intéressant car je ne connassais pas cette construction. )
et
Un ami israélien à moi.


Merci beaucoup! 


MarX


----------



## itka

N'oublie pas le s du pluriel dans :


> Un de mes amis israélien*s*.


----------



## Fred_C

itka said:


> N'oublie pas le s du pluriel dans :


 
Non,
je lui ai justement dit que sans le S, l'expression "un de mes amis israélien" signifie "un ami israélien parmi mes amis".
(Mais il est vrai que cette expression est assez déroutante, et il vaut mieux dire "Un ami israélien à moi.")


----------



## itka

Je n'avais pas bien lu... mais alors, je ne suis pas d'accord ! 

Ou bien on met une virgule : _un de mes amis*,* israélien._
Ou bien il s'agit d'un parmi mes amis : _un de mes amis israéliens._
Autrement, je ne vois guère que _"un ami israélien à moi"_, construction qui me semble bien bizarre, ou _"un Israélien de mes amis"_ où Israélien est un nom, ou encore "un mien ami israélien" que propose Snarkhunter.


----------



## Cindé

Je trouve que les deux dernières proposition sont un peu datées et sonneraient assez "snob" à l'oral. 

Ou bien la bonne vieille périphrase : "Un de mes amis, qui est israélien,...", "J'ai un ami israélien qui..." (selon la phrase qui vient ensuite)


----------



## Fred_C

itka said:


> Je n'avais pas bien lu... mais alors, je ne suis pas d'accord !
> 
> Ou bien on met une virgule : _un de mes amis*,* israélien._
> Ou bien il s'agit d'un parmi mes amis : _un de mes amis israéliens._
> Autrement, je ne vois guère que _"un ami israélien à moi"_, construction qui me semble bien bizarre, ou _"un Israélien de mes amis"_ où Israélien est un nom, ou encore "un mien ami israélien" que propose Snarkhunter.


 
La virgule sert à mettre "israélien" en apposition à "un de mes amis", mais je pense qu'il est possible de le considérer come épithète du mot "ami", sous-entendu et déterminé par l'article "un".
En tant qu'épithète, la virgule n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## ISALUGO

la seule tournure correcte est "un Israëlien de mes amis", mais en effet, elle est "précieuse"...

Voilà un exemple des limites de la traduction, et donc de son intérêt !
Selon le contexte (écrit ou parlé), il faudra sans doute choisir une tournure plus relâchée telle que celles indiquées dans les posts précédents.


----------



## c1wang

I want to say "This is a former student of mine."
In French, I would like to know among the following two, which is the better sentence? Thank you!

C'est un de mes anciens étudiants.
C'est un ancien étudiant des miens.


----------



## itka

c1wang said:


> I want to say "This is a former student of mine."
> In French, I would like to know among the following two, which is the better sentence? Thank you!
> 
> C'est un de mes anciens étudiants.
> C'est un ancien étudiant des miens.


----------



## c1wang

C'est un ancien étudiant des miens. Merci.
Et,
C'est un ancien étudiant de les miens. ?

Aussi,
C'est un de mes anciens étudiants.
et,
C'est un des mes anciens étudiants. ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Punky Zoé

c1wang said:


> C'est un ancien étudiant des miens. Merci.
> Et,
> C'est un ancien étudiant de les miens. ?
> 
> Aussi,
> C'est un de mes anciens étudiants.
> et,
> C'est un des mes anciens étudiants. ? *Tu as écrit la même chose*


----------



## c1wang

Merci pour me dire qu'ils sont correctes les deux. J'ai des problèmes avec de/des.


----------



## Punky Zoé

c1wang said:


> C'est un de mes anciens étudiants.
> et,
> C'est un des mes anciens étudiants. ?


Pardon, j'ai lu trop vite et pas vu le "des" qui est incorrect.


----------



## c1wang

Punky Zoé said:


> Pardon, j'ai lu trop vite et pas vu le "des" qui est incorrect.


 Merci encore une fois.


----------

